# Resealing a gas tank



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

What's the best way to reseal a gas tank? The one out of my 67 looks good on the outside but who knows whats lurking inside?

Someone said take it to a radiator shop and have it hot tanked to remove everything and then powdercoat it. Good idea?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

There is a radiator shop around here will coat the inside woth some sort of rubber agent, but the cost is almost as much as a new tank. 

Is it leaking??


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*POR15* makes a good sealer and rust treatment they sell as a kit,


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

By a new one, that way you can have peace of mind.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

New tank or leave the old one alone and just re-do the outside. I've run into all kinds of problems over the years with "tank coatings" peeling off and gumming up the entire fuel system. It isn't necessarily the coatings fault, it's just really hard to prep the inside of a tank. Just my opinion.
Jeff


----------



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't know if it's leaking. I just don't know what's in it and would be pissed if some crap went in my rebuilt motor that ain't supposed to. I guess I'll just clean it out and if it looks to nasty, time for a new one.
What is a good product to just clean it out, and then coat the outside of the tank?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If it's that bad, I'd replace the tank. Clear coat the new one to protect it. You can find them on e-bay for a song.


----------

